# Garage Portal Framing



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

Would not listen to plan review comments.

This was taken right before they tore it out and reframed it.


----------



## Mule (Sep 20, 2010)

Stupid is as stupid does. We always hand out the APA on Portal Framing to the new builders. A lot of them state that they have never heard of that! DUH!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep! One guy said they ain't building any port holes, they are framing garage doors and a big slider!


----------

